

8-Bit Funding - dmacedo
http://8bitfunding.com

======
mrmekon
It seems like none of the projects have much finding.

Crowd-funding sites like this are likely one of those domains, like auction
sites, where only the biggest few sites can really succeed. They don't work
well without a _huge_ base of funders.

------
rowlandrose
Really cool! Is this for 8-bit inspired projects only? Your "Learn More"
sections says it's for any game, but it would be kinda strange to see super
advanced 3d games on here.

------
evincarofautumn
The biggest potential problem I see with this is that contributions are non-
refundable. Unlike Kickstarter, which has an all-or-nothing “pledge” model,
8-Bit Funding sends contributions to the project creators immediately. That
means small transactions have less value (thanks to PayPal fees), but also
that creators get funding straight away for immediate needs, perhaps helping
development get going sooner. It’ll be interesting to see how this works out.

